# another message from BOOM INC.



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

well gents, i had be planning these two bombs for quite some time. each of them weighs around the 5lb range 
i choose these guys because one of them is getting old and lost his mind bombing noobs and the other cause he thinks he is hot SHI*!!! LOL. also cause they both are great BOTL.
to those individuals being bombed, i am debating whether to put your name out there or have you just wait for it. opinions wanted. either way here are the DC

03120090000094617462
03120090000094617448

until then

Get Bent!!!!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Make them wait


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> well gents, i had be planning these two bombs for quite some time. each of them weighs around the 5lb range
> i choose these guys because one of them is getting old and lost his mind bombing noobs and the other cause he thinks he is hot SHI*!!! LOL. also cause they both are great BOTL.
> to those individuals being bombed, i am debating whether to put your name out there or have you just wait for it. opinions wanted. either way here are the DC
> 
> ...


Its about time someone hits the first guy you talked about hard!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh you guys are still here? oke:

Haha, this should be good to watch. The fireman doesn't play around opcorn:


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Make them sweat it out


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

To quote Tom Petty, "the waiting is the hardest part". They'll manage.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Boom Inc... why does that name sound familiar?

Oh wait! I know! Er, you guys are still around?! 

:evil:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

gosh said:


> Boom Inc... why does that name sound familiar?
> 
> Oh wait! I know! Er, you guys are still around?!
> 
> :evil:


LOL :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Lmao that's good stuff right there


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Since everyone is making fun of the bombing groups, I think there is no doubt that the LOB is the "Housewives of Puff", while the rest are just blue collar workers watching the show :0


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

Great job Oscar.. One of mine just landed today and I will have 4 more in te air as soon as I get hone


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

damn right John!!! 
these ppl still dont get that we are HERE TO STAY!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Pop goes the weasel!

:biglaugh:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Boom Inc= Binc.....

crazy weasels


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice!

Be warned, Lopez doesn't play around once he decides your mailbox is up for destruction.

Sorry for sitting this out guys, but shall be involved again soon.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Boom INC, Boom Inc, is that some farting group thing..... :dunno:


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Boom INC, Boom Inc, is that some farting group thing..... :dunno:


shawn... watch yourself my old friend


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> Boom INC, Boom Inc, is that some farting group thing..... :dunno:


Now that is Funny :rotfl:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> shawn... watch yourself my old friend


No, you misunderstood. Shawn wasnt making fun, he just thought there was finally a group perfect for him!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No, you misunderstood. Shawn thought there was finally a group for him!


LMFAO


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

oh goody....the binkies are back.....


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Boom INC, Boom Inc, is that some farting group thing..... :dunno:


If so, I want in


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

gosh said:


> Boom Inc... why does that name sound familiar?
> 
> Oh wait! I know! Er, you guys are still around?!
> 
> :evil:


*Brain:* Mrs. Brain is an attorney, the trademark infringement action is being filed...

*Pinky:* Narf! And you think we bring it...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hmmm....... Could be interesting.... Maybe........


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> damn right John!!!
> these ppl still dont get that we are HERE TO STAY!!!


wait..who are you guys again?


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> wait..who are you guys again?


Keep talking smack


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> wait..who are you guys again?


Binkies! As evidenced by the group symbol:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Mrs. Brain is an attorney, the trademark infringement action is being filed...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! And you think we bring it...


you guys are screwed now..not that you don't deserve it for not paying royalties to us


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> Keep talking smack


I also use visual aids, too










:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

We will see who laughs last
hehehehehe


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

We will see who laughs last
hehehehehe


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> We will see who laughs last
> hehehehehe


It'll probably be someone who doesn't double post oke:


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Give a newly married man a break. Wife bugging and me trying to post on the forum via phone is not easy

LMFAO


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

No breaks Oscar. You gotta learn to tune it out. Just give it a few months and you'll be a pro

<turns around>

Okay, safe


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not scared


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

hachigo said:


> No breaks Oscar. You gotta learn to tune it out. Just give it a few months and you'll be a pro
> 
> <turns around>
> 
> Okay, safe


advice taken.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Mrs. Brain is an attorney, the trademark infringement action is being filed...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! And you think we bring it...


you big headed mouse... dont make me burn your little straw house down to the ground!!!!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

both packages are out for delivery!!!!!!!!!

:tongue:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> both packages are out for delivery!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :tongue:


mg: Stratford, CT and Monroe, TN are your targets. Well chosen, but that's going to hurt on the return fire.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> mg: Stratford, CT and Monroe, TN are your targets. Well chosen, but that's going to hurt on the return fire.


i dont think so!!! let them try to return fire!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> i dont think so!!! let them try to return fire!!!


you all saw that......here I was, all happy and satisfied that this was in accordance with the Rules of Engagement.....Oscar got his revenge, but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......he just had to open his Weasel mouth and screw up everything

needless to say, Oscar, this isn't over......you'll be hearing from me again.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you all saw that......here I was, all happy and satisfied that this was in accordance with the Rules of Engagement.....Oscar got his revenge, but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......he just had to open his Weasel mouth and screw up everything
> 
> needless to say, Oscar, this isn't over......you'll be hearing from me again.


hey pete do you remember the show Peanuts?!? with snoopy and charlie brown?!? remember how the teacher from the show and they way she use to speak? here is a short video to help you remember and this is basically what i heard! ROTFLMFAO

Charlie Brown Teacher Speaking - YouTube


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

this is the part where visual aids come in handy.....


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> this is the part where visual aids come in handy.....


is this suppose to scare me?!?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

It ^ SHOULD!!!!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> this is the part where visual aids come in handy.....


That mushroom cloud looks like squidward to me. How is anyone supposed to take that seriously?


----------

